# Nette Popping Kombo



## Mike85 (19. November 2010)

Hey Jungs!

Bin im Bereich Big Game ein absoluter Neuling. Da ich das Spinnfischen jedoch liebe und ich immer offen für was Neues bin suche ich nach ner netten Salzwasser Kombo für GT´s und andere ähnliche Räuber der Meere. 

Ich habe eine Stella 18000SW hier liegen. Nun suche ich nach der passenden Rute sowie Schnur, Vofach und natürlich "gute" Kleinteile. es soll alles perfekt zusammenpassen. Will diese Kombo auf meine Reisen auf die Malediven,Ägypten,Afrika etc. immer dabei haben. Somit wäre eine Teilung zum besseren Transport sinnvoll. Gefischt werden sollen Kunstköder wie GT Popper, große Twitch- sowie Jerkbaits. Es wäre gut wenn die Rute zudem eine "Kreuz" Abschlusskappe (heißt das Ding so? #t) hat. Denke die optimale Länge liegt bei mir so bei 2,7m da ich selbst auch nicht gerade groß bin.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jetblack (19. November 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

2,70 ist zu lang, aus  Du meiner Sicht. Da stirbst einen langsamen, qualvollen Tod, wenn mal was ordentliches beisst 

Ich hab mir kürzlich mal die SHIMANO CARANX KAIBUTSU STC angesehen, die macht einen recht tauglichen Eindruck und ist von der Packlänge sehr komfortabel. Ein Bekannter hat die, ist aber grade wohl auf Fiji, also hab ich noch keine Erfahrungsberichte von ihm.

Ansonsten gibt's die üblichen Verdächtigen (je nach Geldbeutel).... Fisherman, Carpenter, Zenaq, Smith, Majorcraft, Tenryu.

Wobei auch schon Leute mit Penn Oceanfighter und Sportex angetreten sind und Spass hatten.

Wg. Majorcraft unf Tenryu kannst Du mal bei Fabian von www.nippon-tackle.com anfragen.

Oder Du lässt Dir was bauen  
Ich hab eine CTS Popper Pro (Custom Made 248cm, mittig geteilt) für die grossen Popper und eine Tenryu Tuna Spike 8'6'' (Griffteilung) für die leichteren Dinge.

Schnur: wo immer Du drauf vertraust in 60-80 lbs!
Vorfach: 1mm aufwärts, Fluoro oder normales Mono
Sprengringe: das beste was der Markt hergibt, und was noch in die Öse des Köders passt (das ist manchmal nicht einfacht)
Popper: die von Thomas Heidhoff sind sehr fängig (www.xhoff.de ..blöderweise ist die Seite gerade (19.11.10|10:53) nicht ordentlich erreichbar)

Ansonsten liefert die Suchfunktion noch einige Ergebnisse ... oder du Schaust bei den Big Gamer rein, die befassen sich deutlich öfters mit derartigen Themen ->www.big-game-board.info .

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Mike85 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Antwort. Hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon weiter. Die Shimano gefällt mir allerdings garnicht. 2-teilig reicht mir völlig. 

Bei der Schnur dachte ich an eine 80lbs Power Pro in gelb.

Welches Flouro sollte ich nehmen? Gibt es da nen Netten Hersteller?

Auf die Popper Xhoff bin ich schon durchs Forum aufmerksam geworden. Werd die Köder allerdings als letztes Bestellen. Erst die Kombo, dann der Rest.


Hast du evtl. ein Bild von deiner Custom Made? Was hast Du ungefähr dafür bezahlt??


Was haltet Ihr von der Tuna Sniper Weitwurf Popperrute 60-80lbs???


Grüße


----------



## Jetblack (19. November 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Ich hab eingentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit den STC Ruten von Shimano, dennoch war ich in Anbetracht der heftigen Belastungen beim Poppern auch eher zurückhaltend ...dann hab ich mir die beim Händler angesehen und hatte schon ein deutlich besseres Gefühl.

Power Pro passt schon ..ich hab die 65 lbs in weiss auf der Rolle.

Was Fluoro angeht, bin ich bei Maxima gelandet und damit sehr zufrieden. 

Bilder von der CTs gibt's auch ein paar hier im Board und anderswo:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2416112&postcount=22

und hier: http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showpost.php?p=499204&postcount=76

Gekostet hat die CTS *hüstel* einen "Freundschaftspreis"   Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, was sowas nach "Liste" kostet ...ich würd mal von ca. 400 - 500.- € ausgehen, weil die Komponenten schon recht hochwertig sind.


----------



## Mike85 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Ja die sieht doch super aus. Gefällt mir sehr gut. "Hüstel" Nur der Preis... "Hüstel"

Ich mein die Tuna kostet auch nicht wenig....

Meinste die 65lbs reicht auch??


----------



## Jetblack (19. November 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*



> Meinste die 65lbs reicht auch??



Für das "fast nix fangen" hat auch 65lbs gereicht 

Wenn der Fisch in's Riff geht, ist es nahezu egal, ob man 100lbs oder 50lbs fischt.... abgefräst sind dann dann beide nahezu gleich schnell.

Eine unbeschädigte 65 lbs Schnur bekommst Du mit normalem Gerät im Freiwasser praktisch nicht abgerissen. Aus meiner Sicht reicht das daher. Hat in der Gegend Korallenstöcke, wo der Fisc hsich rumwieseln kann, dann verschafft eine stärkere Schnur nur etwas mehr Sicherheit gegen Abrieb ...aber da sind Geflochtene echte Mimosen, die mögen sowas überhaupt nicht - egal of 50, 65, 80 oder 100 lbs. Koralle kriegt alles klein


----------



## Mike85 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Dann werd ich bei der 80lbs bleiben. Denke mit der Tuna Sniper (80lbs) und der Stella passt das ganz gut oder???

Wäre nett wenn auch andere hier Ihre Meinungen und Tipps abgeben würden.


----------



## Pargo Man (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Stella Hammer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyto0I3pbsI
Schau mal, was die am rechten Stock so alles kann... einen schwarzen Marlin vor Panama auf die Flossen legen.

Den STC Stock von Shimano hatte ich auch im Auge. Den 150gr "Pencil Instrument" des befreundeten Autors  hier oben finde ich nach HECHTs Fiji Erfahrung noch einmal mehr vertrauenserweckend.
Für meine Segelfisch-Idee tendier ich aber eher zum groben Surface Monster oder Deep Monster (gibt's leider nicht in STC).


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Hallo
bei der Rolle würd ich auf jeden Fall eine 80lbs Leine draufspuhlen. Da  hast du am Riff  doch noch mehr Sicherheit .
Welche Marke ist schwer zu sagen ich persöhnlich nehm nur noch die Varivas Avani GT . Die ist zwar teurer als die anderen schmeist sich aber super und bildet keine Perücken .Power Pro ist natürlich auch o.k. nur von der roten würde ich die Finger lassen.
Bei den Ruten kann man natürlich nur Empfehlungen geben. Beim letzten Big Game Treffen haben einige Ueser die Ruten getestet und alle waren sich einig das die Asiatischen Popperruten den anderen in Leichtigkeit und Köderführung schon überlegen sind . Ist halt immer eine Frage des Preises. Ich Persöhnlich hab ne Ripple Fisher 
*GT82 Long Cast bin super zufrieden damit .*​*
**Andreas #h#h#h*


----------



## Tate (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Da meine Frage hier rein passt wollte ich nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread erstellen.
In wieweit ist eine Daiwa Catalina Powerpilk 225,welche laut Hersteller als Popper Rute entwickelt wurde, zum Speedjiggen und Poppen in wärmeren Gewässer wie Roten Meer etc. zu gebrauchen? Wie ist sie in Verbindung mit einer Saltiga 4500H bzw. Catalina 4500H geeignet? Alternativ zur Powerpilk stände auch eine Catalina SpeedJigger 175 zur Verfügung.


----------



## ullsok (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*



Tate schrieb:


> Da meine Frage hier rein passt wollte ich nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread erstellen.
> In wieweit ist eine Daiwa Catalina Powerpilk 225,welche laut Hersteller als Popper Rute entwickelt wurde, zum Speedjiggen und Poppen in wärmeren Gewässer wie Roten Meer etc. zu gebrauchen? Wie ist sie in Verbindung mit einer Saltiga 4500H bzw. Catalina 4500H geeignet? Alternativ zur Powerpilk stände auch eine Catalina SpeedJigger 175 zur Verfügung.



Poppingrute = Poppingrute - Länge ab 2,30m
Jiggingrute = Jiggingrute - Länge bis 1,80m

Daiwa mit H = gut für Popping
Daiwa ohne H = gut für Jigging

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel #6


----------



## Plumsangler69 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Hallo.

Verdammt gute Blanks gibt es hier.

tackle24.de - Rutenbau und Big Game Zubehör 


Ich habe mir inzwischen 3 Ruten für Nordnorwegen gebaut, echt ganz einfach.
Die teuersten Blanks inklusive dem Material liegen bei rund 150€.
Die haben echt Ahnung und man kann die Rute so aufbauen wie man sie braucht.

Grüße
Plumsangler


----------



## Tate (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*



ullsok schrieb:


> Poppingrute = Poppingrute - Länge ab 2,30m
> Jiggingrute = Jiggingrute - Länge bis 1,80m
> 
> Daiwa mit H = gut für Popping
> ...


 
Mit den Ruten ist es relativ klar, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiss ob die von mir genannten Kandidaten etwas zu schwach sind für Warmwasserfische.
Mit den Rollen ist mir aber unlogisch. H bedeutet eine grosse Übersetzung und demzufolge ein hoher Schnureinzug. Wäre da nicht beim Speedjiggen die H-Version sinnvoller als beim poppen?


----------



## ullsok (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

Je höher die Übersetzung, desto anstrengender das Kurbeln - das merkt man nach 1 - 2 Stunden Jigging mit 250gr Jigs insbes. in den Tropen schon.

Beim Popping merkst du das Ködergewicht nicht so wie beim Jigging; Popper sind in Regelfall ja etwas leichter und schwimmen außerdem.

Schau dich mal in den einschlägigen Foren nach den Toprollen und deren Übersetzung um:
Popping = Stella 18000 und Daiwa Dogfight
Jigging  = Stella 20000 und Daiwa Expedition

Natürlich kann man mit allen Rollen auch beides machen, ist eben nur nicht so ganz optimal. #h


----------



## Ansgar (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*

G'day mate

Deine Frage ist schwer zu beantworten, denn es gibt quasi 2 Philosophien bei der Geschichte. 
Die erste Philosophie ist: Ich will das geilste Zeug, ich will damit auf Riesenfische angeln und das mit hoechstem Komfort. 
Dann bist Du bei Ripplefisher, Smith, Carpenter, Fisherman, etc. Da bist Du auf jeden Fall ueber EUR 500 fuer die Rute dabei. 

Dann bitte auch nur Japanische Stickbaits, Popper, etc. und Varivas line. Fluorocarbon von Seaguar. Haken, Sprengringe und so alles nur von Owner - und alles 300IBS+
Die Stickbaits von Sebile (french) sehen auch gut aus.

Keine Kompromisse, kein deutsches Zeug und so - das ist nichts. Dafuer sind die ganzen deutschen Hersteller viel zu wenig in dem Bereich unterwegs... (und das meine ich wirklich nicht abwertend oder so und es mag Ausnahmen bei Rutenbauern geben - ist nur ein Fakt, dass in Dtland einfach die Nachfrage nach so was nicht gross genug ist um da wirklich Spezialisten auf dem Gebiet zu haben)

Die 2te ist "just for fun" und "schaun mer mal" und dann geht alles. 

Wenn ich ein Anfaenger waere wuerde ich keine 18000er Stella nehmen sondern ne 6000er und dann ne angemessene Rute. Du sagst ja selbst Du bist Neuling. Jigg oder popper mal 2-3 Stunden mit ner 18000er und ner harten Rute und grossen Poppern. Spass geht anders... Da musst Du wirklich wissen, dass fuer Dich ein grosser GT (oder Doggie beim jiggen) oder so das absolute Nirvana ist. 

Meine Empfehlung wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist: erstmal Geraet leihen und ausprobieren... Denn ne gute ausgewogene 6000er Kombo ist 1000 mal geiler zu fischen als so ein schwerer Hobel... 
Und Bluefin Trevally und red reef bass oder Emperors oder Macks sind auch geile Fische...  Und wer faengt schon immer GT's > 30kg...

Aber klar, wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass das ist was Du wirklich willst, waere meine persoenliche Empfehlung hol Dir das absolut beste, was Du Dir leisten kannst - guck Dich in Japan um und auf den Seiten von Leuten die das regelmaessig machen. Wie gesagt, das ist so schon kein Spass, selbst mit geilem Geraet. Mit Durchschnittskram legst Du Dich daneben... 

Hoffe, ich habe nicht mehr verwirrt als geholfen |supergri|supergri

Cheers
Ansgar

PS: Hier gibt es noch mal den Link den Du brauchst: 
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/en/cPath/21_38/saltwater-fishing/rod.html

Fang mal bei den Seven Seas Atomic Sword an. Denn holst Du tief Luft und setzt Dich hin - und guckst Dir ne Fisherman oder ne Smith Tokara an ) ) Und hier in Oz fischen sonst auch viele Ripplefisher's...

PPS: Das mit dem Tuna Sniper Ding faellt uebrigends klar in Kategorie 2


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Nette Popping Kombo*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Den STC Stock von Shimano hatte ich auch im Auge. Den 150gr "Pencil Instrument" des befreundeten Autors  hier oben finde ich nach HECHTs Fiji Erfahrung noch einmal mehr vertrauenserweckend.
> Für meine Segelfisch-Idee tendier ich aber eher zum groben Surface Monster oder Deep Monster (gibt's leider nicht in STC).



*Shimano Kaibutsu STC* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Wer eine Caranx Kaibutsu Stc abzugeben hat, möge Sich doch bitte mal melden.

Danke und Gruss
Stefan


----------

